# lottie booked in to be spayed:-(



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi iv got my 9 month old female bunny booked innto be spayed.hope shes ok iv read some mixed reports of how she will be after. im sure the vet will give me after care advice. Any tips would be great


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well done for making the decision to have her spayed - and yes, it is always a worry when a bun goes in for an op, but I am sure that all will be fine.

She should be in and out on the same day. Bunnies, unlike other animals, can eat and drink right up to the time of the op. No starving. Do send some of her hay/pellets/favourite foods in with her.

When she comes home, she may well be groggy - although each bun is different. 

After the op,it is important to keep her warm, as buns can't regulate their temperature after anaesthetic. So if she is normally an outside bun, I would suggest bringing her in for the night after the op. It will be easier for you to monitor her too.

How long you keep her in depends on her recovery, but aim not to keep her in for too long, as she will adjust to indoor temperatures, then you will need to keep her in  buns have a way of wheedling in, and never moving back out!  

It is important to keep her eating too. This is often the tricky part, but very important, as she will need to eat, to keep her guts moving.

The vet will probably give you "recovery food" such as critical care, to syringe in. But not all buns need that. But have it to hand. You can make a slurry of bun's normal pellets and pre boiled water too.

What you can do now is find out her favourite foods, and get them all in before the op. Then you will have lots to tempt her with. Avoid gassy greens though, as her guts will be more vulnerable.

If you struggle after the op, with her not eating, get back on here - plenty of people will have practical ideas on how to get her eating. 

The vet should give her painkillers on the day of the op. But do ask for some (usually dog Metacam - yes, dog!  so you can give her painkillers for a few days after the op. This will aid her recovery, and can help stop a bun worrying their wound.

Her hormones will take a couple of months to die down, and you may well notice a change in temperament (for the good, is she's been grumpy). By then , her wound will have fully healed - and she will be ready for a neutered boyfriend!  Bunnies really need bunny friends! 

Hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just dropped her off fingers crossed shes ok after.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking of you today. Hopefully she will bounce back quickly.

Do ask the vet for painkillers that you can give at home - they should give her something for the first 24hours. They will probably give you a bottle of Dog Metacam to use at home, but ask if they don't. 

Get in her favourite noms, keep her warm - and good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi

Hope it went OK today, and she is safely home.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope everything went smoothly and she is now home.

I am interested in her progress, so please keep us posted.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi iv just settled her into her indoor set up for the next night or so.i will see on the weather as to when i put her back outside.she has been having a look about and has had a few small bits of curly kale.so i feel that is promising. Shes having a lie down on her bed area.il keep you up to date have a follow up appt on tueks. thanks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad she's home. Just keep her eating and drinking, and I amsure she will be just fine.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It really does sound promising. So weather permitting you think you could put her outside today. That will be lovely.

I need to get my two neutered now as soon as possible but the weather dropped again here yesterday and threatened to snow (odd snowflake).

I am thinking in a week or two when the weather hopefully gets a degree or two warmer through the night.

Please keep us posted on her progress I really am interested in her and how you are dealing with her, how easy to administer her meds, any special bedding, particular food, getting fluids into her.

Sorry to be a pain I just want to be prepared for my two.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Im keeping her in for another night at least as it has been snowing slightly here.she has earen curly kale doesnt seem that interested in pellets yet.and she has been taking water from bottle herself and when i take it to her.iv just been out and.got back to see she has been to the toilet for a number 1 and 2 so am very pleased. she doesnt seem to want me to touch her yet but has been out of her bed area and had a wander. so all good sp far.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like it is going well so far. 

Just keep tempting her with the things she will eat. It's not unusual for them to go off pellets for a few days post spay. Keep an eye on her pooing - size is important too. If they get very small, you will need to encourage her to drink and eat more/syringe feed.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi i took lottie to vet tonight for her first follow up shes doing brilliant but i was advised to keep her in until her next apt is 6 days time.as the risk of her getting infection.or injury to her wound is alot greater outside.so she is settled again.in her indoor set up.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news that things are going well. 

Must warn you though - the longer she stays inside, the harder it will be to put her outside again at this time of year.

Her metabolism will adjust to indoor temperatures, and she may start to moult. If she does go into a moult, you will need to keep her in until spring.

But now she is over the anaesthetic, if you can, keep her in a cooler room, preferably with no heating. 

As she gets near to going back outside, leave a window open, if possible, to reacclimatise her.

When you are ready to put her back outside, wait for a milder day, as buns don't cope well with big temperature drops.

Good luck.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks my kitchen is is very cool in temp as it has tiled floor and it a big room so it doesnt get very.warm st all.i usually have the doors open at some point in they.but.like you say i will certainly keep her in if this happens.she seems to be happy inside i would be quite tempted to keep her in


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

They have the habit of weedling their way in, and never going back outside!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That is fabulous news.

I am quietly pleased Betty will be spayed late Spring early Summer so the temperature outside will be warmer, no central heating on in the house at that time of year either, well very low if at all.


----------



## lizzy357 (Aug 13, 2012)

The vet said it isnt particulary the outside temp but the risk of infection keeping them outside. they said she is still ar risk of injury from over stretching in her large hutch.n ifection and bedding pierce the area but i suppose in summer they dont need as much bedding.it was alot easier than i thought i had all these horri ld thoughts but fingers crossed shes doing great


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

lizzy357 said:


> The vet said it isnt particulary the outside temp but the risk of infection keeping them outside. they said she is still ar risk of injury from over stretching in her large hutch.n ifection and bedding pierce the area but i suppose in summer they dont need as much bedding.it was alot easier than i thought i had all these horri ld thoughts but fingers crossed shes doing great


I have to admit I did wonder about hay not being suitable as bedding. I have been considering a pillow or lots of soft blankets for them to lay on (in separate crates) and hay in a hay rack.

I managed to keep one of my cats free from infection when he had a PU operation, so I am fairly confident I will be okay with the buns.

Oh now I understand about why they have to stay indoors, I thought it was because rabbits cannot regulate their temperature immediately after anesthetic, then obviously the longer they are indoors the more chance of them moulting so they cannot be put outside then until the Spring. It makes sense that there is a higher risk of injury and infection outside.

I think I will buy shredded paper for them to toilet onto, or wood pellets. In fact I'm going to start collecting the Metro newspaper - that will save some money 

I hope she is making good progress.


----------

